# plastic tablecloth



## jfreight (Jun 21, 2009)

I just put my bunny in a new cage, that doesn't have a floor, so I am just using cardboard for now, which is on top of my hardwood floors. I want to put something waterproof under the cardboard, but I don't want to use anything that would be harmful. Do you think using a disposable plastic tablecloth would be okay? I guess I'm worried she may pull the cardboard up and start eating the plastic. Any suggestions as to what I can under the cardboard or any other suggestions for the floor? Thanks, Judi


----------



## Flashy (Jun 21, 2009)

I think a table cloth could work. I would make sure all the edges are out of reach and maybe put it in for a short supervised time so that you can see how she is with with it. 

You could also try putting something around the edge to stop them pulling it up, but that won't stop them potentially pulling at the middle.

Really, I guess it comes down to if your bun is a chewer or not. If she is, then maybe try something else, if not, then you can maybe give this a go.

I personally use fibreboard with fleece on top. Nothing soaks in and it works really well for them. Also, they do sometimes chew it, but its not a huge issue if they do.


----------



## jfreight (Jun 21, 2009)

What is fiberboard, and where can I get it? I was thinking about fleece, but I'd want to put something under it, so maybe I'll try the fiberboard.


----------



## Flashy (Jun 21, 2009)

I bought it at a lare DIY Superstore store, but I'm not sure where you would buy it over there (if its even available) and what shops you might get it in, sorry.


----------



## Spring (Jun 21, 2009)

For my earlier cage set ups with the NIC grids, I would use a table cloth under a fleece blanket. The only issue I had was because it was on carpet, if any moisture got under the table cloth, it would reek. 

If you want something you can use as sort of a "pan" bottom, you could use coroplast. You can score the edges to make flaps to create an edge to keep any mess in. I prefer coroplst over tablecloths, since it's a lot easier to clean and a lot more durable.


----------



## elrohwen (Jun 21, 2009)

I use a vinyl table cloth under my bun's pen. It has felt on the bottom, so it is easy on my wood floors. Since there are folds in it, he is able to chew on it, but hasn't done so at all since the first week we got him. If you have a chewer, make sure you get something with no folds or seams, because they will chew on them. I've heard someone suggest getting vinyl at a fabric store. It's stored in bolts, and may not have creases the way a table cloth would. 

If your bunny is a big chewer, I'd recommend a piece of plywood covered in those stick on tiles.


----------



## mardigraskisses (Jun 21, 2009)

[align=center]My rabbit chews through anything I put under his cage, but I finally found the perfect solution if you can find it.

It's a huge piece of plastic with spikes on the bottom to hold it to the carpet... I believe people use them in offices so that their chairs can roll around. 

My dad brought me one home from the base, but I think you can get them from an office supply store or hardware store.

This is essentially what it is. Mine is a bit bigger.
[/align]


----------



## jfreight (Jun 21, 2009)

The plastic with the spikes is a great idea, but I need something to go on a hardwood floor. I'll check home improvement stores to see if they have something similar to that without the spikes. Thanks for the idea!


----------



## BethM (Jun 23, 2009)

I've been looking into those chair mats too, and they do make some without spikes to go on hardwood floors.


----------



## Maureen Las (Jun 23, 2009)

*mardigraskisses wrote: *


> [align=center]My rabbit chews through anything I put under his cage, but I finally found the perfect solution if you can find it.
> 
> It's a huge piece of plastic with spikes on the bottom to hold it to the carpet... I believe people use them in offices so that their chairs can roll around.
> 
> ...


I'd go with something like this and put an area rug under it


----------

